# Poop consistency?



## peanutsmommy (May 19, 2012)

Okay kind of a gross question, but what is the proper consistency of a 4 wk old kitten? Peanut's poop has always been soft, but tonight was a bit more liquid. She is getting KMR and soft canned kitten food (Evo). I am wondering for now and for future reference as she tries new foods too. (Going to do at least a week on each food though to make sure if one doesn't agree with her, I know which one didn't)


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

oh good a question about poop. 

from what i remember of tiny kittens, i have to go back in time about 45 years, but i remember that it's certainly not hard, and liquid isn't unheard of. their systems take time to adjust to different foods. changing once a week seems like really often. why would you do that unless you were unhappy with one? (or you mean introducing solids from milk?)

i'd restrict her food to kitten formulas until she's at least over a year. she doesn't particularly need treats and will probably just vomit if they're too rich.

liquid is probably not good on a regular basis, but if it happens occasionally (like once in a day, not for 2-3 days in a row) it's no reason to panic. more often indicates she's losing too much fluid and she's so small there's really none to spare.


----------



## UltimoIce (May 21, 2012)

Every site will tell you it's supposed to be firm, but crumble when you touch it. In my experience, that's rarely the case.

All my cats have either had too runny or too hard stool, and it was completely dependent on what I was feeding them.

As I recall, my cats are the same age as yours. Mine use the litter, and they almost sit as they are defecating, so it's really hard to tell if it's runny or not because they smush it all over themselves.

But, from what I've found, it really doesn't matter as long as it's not abnormal poop. By abnormal, I mean cottage cheesey or bloody (which one of my cats had at one point...I don't know how the runt of this litter has stayed alive).

I wouldn't worry about it too much. If you get concerned, just make sure Peanut is hydrated. When all four of my cats (very messy week) had explosive diarrhea, I gave them pedialyte instead of water in their formula to make sure they stayed hydrated. You can do that if it persists.


----------



## peanutsmommy (May 19, 2012)

Thanks. As for switching the foods, I just mean going to different canned foods, so they don't become too used to one and become finicky eater. I won't start the weekly switching up of canned foods (just changing brands, have Blue Buffalo and Wellness, a few different kitten varieties of each) until Peanut is 6 wks old though. Sounds like Peanut's poo is pretty normal than, she too smooshes it onto herself right away. I try to watch closely because if I catch her going, I can get her out of the litter box before she steps in it, but often times she does it when I'm not right there. I will remember the pedialyte if needed.


----------



## Stryker (Apr 2, 2007)

peanutsmommy said:


> ...Peanut's poop has always been soft, but tonight was a bit more liquid....


While it's common to read about the consistency of kittens' poop being all over the map, that doesn't mean it's normal...nor healthy.

"Normal" poop is neither "soft serve" nor rock hard - it is soft enough to pass easily and firm enough to stimulate the anal glands.

IF you're willing to learn the facts about the inner-goings-on of your cat, you'll be in a much better position to both provide correct nutritional content and to determine when something's not right in the litter box.

That information is available in a free course online. I'm going to give you a link to a part that's stuck in the middle, hoping that it may spark your curiosity to understand more. This part describes "poop"...then, if you follow up with the link at the bottom, you'll learn what needs to be in the diet to ensure 'smooth sailing'. Here you go: Poop

(Many lessons in there, including the *need to feed not only the cat, but also the gut bacteria with appropriate fiber*)


----------



## hal1 (Jul 16, 2011)

I may be wrong, but I think when I asked this about my kitten I think the consensus was that a loose to firm peanut butter consistency was normal. I may be wrong


----------

